

Ask HN: spare a Google+ invite? - jfdi

Wondered if you have an invite you're willing to extend my way? I'm @ tomwilley at gmail.
======
sthejo
Added you to my circle, shared stuff with you,tagged you on a photo and hope
it gets you an invite. seems like google is hellbent on not providing new
invites :(

------
loumf
I have access, but none of the invite workarounds seem to work any more. If
you know of one, I'd be willing to try it.

------
hammock
I have gotten from two different people now and none of them work.. I get the
"Keep me posted" message.

~~~
duzins
Me too. I have 2 invites and neither work. Seems they're blocking new sign
ups.

------
jfdi
Got it, thanks guys! Jiang, Thejo well done, love the approach.

------
inportb
I tagged you in a photo. I hope that still works >_>

~~~
danielfernandez
Did it work? I am also looking forward to get one. But it seems they are not
accepting any new sign up.

~~~
jcarden
I'm still looking around too. I just posted to the social networks to see if
anybody had access. I heard they are going public on the 31st of this month.
Any news?

